# Things I say to my golden retriever



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

Very cute!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ha Ha, that's cute


----------



## Xlionesss (Jun 20, 2016)

Love this!! You got it right!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

That was awesome. I shared it on FB. Thanks.


----------



## hazlenuts (Jan 20, 2016)

ahh thanks so much everyone, I wasn't even sure if people other than myself would enjoy this lol, had fun making this one though!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

You did a great job with it. Didn't you do the guitar one a while back?


----------



## hazlenuts (Jan 20, 2016)

Panama Rob said:


> You did a great job with it. Didn't you do the guitar one a while back?


Thanks Rob! yeah that was me my dog as well, we've been doing a bunch of short videos for a while now on youtube and instagram. 
The best part of them is just hearing people get a kick out of them. That and keeping myself busy while work is slow lol


----------



## HLT924 (Jul 16, 2016)

This is so pathetic because that could have been me! That is me! When we are alone, I tell Lucy everything and am surprised when she doesn't respond back. Lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

